# full grown at what age??



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

This is my first Hav...Whimsy is a little over 7 mo. and she just weighed in at 10 lbs. When is this breed considered full grown?? Is it a year or is it earlier because it is a small breed.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I expected Rosie to be fully grown at 6 months and so did my vet. But it seems that these little dogs grow like the large breeds. Rosie seems to have stopped growing after she turned 1 year.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Panda has leveled off weight and height at about 1 year. She is solid at 12.5 lbs and just had her 1st annual checkup. Vet said she was right on target and was very happy with her weight and overall condition...


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I think it depends on the dogs lines. Scudder and Bella grew up to a year in their size, but Scudder filled out after that. He stayed the same height and length, but put on some bulk. Fred grew up to 2 years old.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I do think it depends on the dog. Abby was 8 months old when we got her and she weighed 7.3 lbs at her first vet visit a couple of weeks later. Then, when we went back the next year at the same time she was 7.3 lbs. again! She was three in June and has put on another pound but I think it is due to lifting the ban on people food snacks! But, I think she's finally finished growing! LOL


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Roscoe stopped growing in height and length at 6 months, when he weighed in a 9 lbs 6 oz. Now he is just over a year and weighs about 11 lbs or so. He has just filled out.

Stella hasn't filled out too much, but she is just over 8 months and weighs about the same as Roscoe. I don't think she will fill out too much more because she is far more active than Roscoe and is constantly burning off all those calories 

A year is a pretty safe estimate, I think usually by 8-9 months they are done "growing" in size, but will put on a bit more weight.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Kipling levelled out at a year - he's 14 lbs.


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

Whimsy - Thanks for asking the question. I've also been wondering but am trying to pace my questions on the forum so as not to get kicked out for spamming! :- )


----------



## jacqui (Aug 7, 2007)

I have heard vets say the growth plates in puppies are not fully closed until they are 12-16 months old which is why spaying and neutering is not recommend until that time--these procedures can cause false development. It is also why most x-rays for dysplasia are not conclusive until the puppies are two years. I do think the growth slows down way before this point but it does not completely stop. And then there is the filling out issue. Wish I could stop filling out!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi was 16.5 lbs at 8 months,and now, at 18 mo's he is the same weight and height. I never measured his length, but I just tried on his winter coats to see if I needed to get new ones, and they all fit fine. So I don't think he's longer, either. So for him, I would say he finished about 8 months.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Lucy stopped growing in height around 16 months. She started to full out around 18 and I'd say by 2 years she was done at 13.6lbs.

Same for Rico. I had hoped when he hit 14lbs at 14 months he was done, but nope. He grow and fulled out throughout that second year. Stopped at 17lbs give or take.


----------



## GrannyMouse (Sep 3, 2010)

So if a puppy is 6.5" tall at 3 months reach the correct height should not be a problem?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

GrannyMouse said:


> So if a puppy is 6.5" tall at 3 months reach the correct height should not be a problem?


Three months is still REALLY young... Kodi was 11 weeks when we brought him home, and compared to his full-grown size, he was TINY. I didn't measure his height at that point, but I know that weight-wise he was just over 6 lbs... big for a Hav of that age. He is now close to the top of the standard at 11 1/4".

The range for the standard (8 1/2 - 11 1/2") is HUGE, though, for such a small breed. We have another forum member, who's little bitch has earned her championship and is now specialling. She is close to the bottom of the standard at just over 8 1/2". She and Kodi are in the same agility class together, and the size difference, when you see them side-by side, is pretty astonishing.

I'd be surprised if a 6 1/2", 3 month old puppy wouldn't hit at least 8 1/2" by the time he/she is full grown. (and they don't have to reach the bottom of the height range until they are a year old)


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I always thought it was at 2 years.
Henry just came from the vet for his annual physical : he is 4 and weighs 18 pounds


----------



## Leo the Cuban (Oct 16, 2010)

My puppy is just under 3 months old and is 4 lbs - my breeder said he would grow to just under 11 lbs at full size. How does this get calculated?


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

Breeders go by experience, and the size of previous dogs from a given set of parents. My breeder told me her lines were pretty much fully grown by 6 months, but Mojo grew all the way through about 16 months. He can still wear his winter coats from last year, though. Not sure where the weight went, maybe bone and muscle mass. 

A general rule of thumb is to triple the 8 week weight or double the 16 week weight, with the latter being more reliable. Still no guarantee.

Mojo's parents were both about 10 pounds, but he is 17 pounds, fit and lean.


----------

